# Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com **



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Techtonics* 2.5" Full Exhausts Featuring Borla Mufflers are IN!! 








Check it out!! 2WD --->> http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1853








Check it out!! AWD--->> http://www.performance-cafe.co...=1855
Thanks for reading! Have a nice day!










_Modified by PerfCafe at 3:15 PM 2/21/2008_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

dang if only they made a 3 inch, I'd nab one in a second. Not a bad price for a 2.5 though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

you do not need 3 inch for a early tt.. techtonics is seeing 15-18 bhp with there dp and exhaust system


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

where's the love for the quattros?


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (exboy99)*

werd
_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_where's the love for the quattros?

I have had Techtonics exhausts on all my vw's...... I feel weird not having one on my TT


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (exboy99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *exboy99* »_where's the love for the quattros?

You guys already have Borla systems available







...and Blueflame, Milltek, Neuspeed... sheesh we needed some FWD action








I'm seriously considering getting one when I go to do an exhaust, that looks like a nice piece there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Murderface at 11:36 PM 6-20-2008_


----------



## dale55 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

Uh nothing for the 3.2?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (dale55)*

We have TT exhausts for Quattros and FWD, Love for all audi's!! 
There are also killer sound clips floating around on youtube if anyone wants sound clips. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

x2 on the sound clips, I looked up some, sounds just a tad louder than stock which is what I'm looking for








Btw, is the rear muff on the FWD a straight through? Just checking.


_Modified by Murderface at 3:42 AM 2-22-2008_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (Murderface)*

they are a straight through design that TT has custom made for them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

How much price difference between a Blueflame exhaust and a Techtonics exhaust for a 1.8T, 225 TT, with quattro system.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (Polski Ogier)*

??


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

I have a 3'' DP with high flow cats. Should there be any problem installing this exhaust? I've done my research and I know 2.5inch will be fine for my plans. Seriously thinking about getting one for my next mod. Oh and do you know what this weighs compared to the stock exhaust?


_Modified by pat7755 at 11:10 AM 5/6/2008_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (pat7755)*

Is it 3 inch all the way? I am not sure the weight difference. Its a nice amount though I will say that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pat7755 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

Well its 3 inch to the cat, then it has an adapter to clamp to the stock exhaust. If I buy the 42 adapter for 2.5 inch exhaust Im thinking it will hook right up.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (pat7755)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pat7755* »_Well its 3 inch to the cat, then it has an adapter to clamp to the stock exhaust. If I buy the 42 adapter for 2.5 inch exhaust Im thinking it will hook right up.

you are right on... and 3 inch is normally to big for most apps... **now i hope i dont get ridiculed for that lol**


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## arkoracing (Mar 21, 2006)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

Hi, do you have anything for the MK1 3.2 TT? Thank you


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (arkoracing)*

Sorry no TT exhaust for the 3.2


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

I hope you guys have an annual sale because the systems look great, but the price is tooooo high! I have always run TT ssytems on all my VW's and it seems the TT system is smaller but so much costlier....

Sean


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well these are full stainless systems with Borla's, so it's actually a very expensive system to make, that's were the high price comes from. The mark up even TT puts on this system is pretty low. The way this could become cheaper is if materials or labor were cheaper as well.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

Happy Boo day


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

I installed my new borla catback last Tuesday (5/12) and went on a 500 mile trip (one way). So far, there are a couple of things I noticed. The first is that I really could feel performance gains in initial spool-up and on-the-road performance (I've had catbacks before on my gti when I had it and didn't notice the type of increase I had here) and my gas mileage actually improved 12% to 15% on the highway. I always thought those claims were a lot of hype, but it really seemed to work this time.
There is a drone above 3000 rpm (steady state driving) and almost always when off-throttle. So, I'm going to look into the venturi thing. Does the venturi fit inside the exhaust piping? TT offers a 2.25" and 2.5"--I'm assuming the 2.5" is what's needed. Anyone disagree?


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (JettaRed)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaRed (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

Well, my return trip was even better. Granted, it was all highway miles, but I averaged 30.8 mpg over 500 miles, which I have never gotten. 
However, there is a drone, so I got the 2.5" venturi from Techtonics Tuning and stuck it in the mid-pipe at the junction to the rear muffler pipe. It really didn't help the drone, but it really improved my acceleration. I don't know why, but it did. Perhaps the venturi added just a bit of back pressure to up the torque on the low end. High end is just as strong as ever.
Now, before anyone jumps in and says "any backpressure is bad", I don't wanna hear it. I have run my car without an exhaust at all (just temporarily) and it never is as strong as when I have an exhaust on it. My experience is that a little backpressure is good.


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by PerfCafe at 4:36 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

Bump


----------



## fastdreams (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (PerfCafe)*

Cool. So I just bought your 2.5 catted dp, didn't realize you had a catback for the fwd tt. 
It's on my short list now








Do you have a weight comparison for stock vs. TechTonics? 
Thanks










_Modified by fastdreams at 1:31 AM 2/4/2010_


----------



## PerfCafe (May 1, 2002)

*Re: Techtonics Full Exhaust Feat. Borla Mufflers!!! ** www.performance-cafe.com ** (fastdreams)*

The TT one is 10.2lbs and the stock one is 15.2. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## shapinoweno (Jul 31, 2009)

are u guys still giveing deals?
looking for 2.0 aluminized for 84 jetta, how much shiped to 95376


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (shapinoweno)*

seriously..get 3in already. techtonics is always afraid of 3in exhaust


----------

